# Have you ever been unhappy with ANY amp tone?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been dabbling with amplitube recently. The marshalls and both the mesas and fender collections. What I found is that after the last time I played. I wasn't really ripped about the tones on Amplitube and tonight it was a love hate with my traynor (ycs90).

I figure it's just an off night

Do you folks go through these same "Everything is meh" moments?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im not so great with garage band tones (not the softwares fault) but 90% amps have a tone I can use.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

The odd time ya, something seems off. Like my Strat is not qwacking right or something. I give it up for night. Next day everything is back to normal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2017)

Scotty said:


> I have been dabbling with amplitube recently. The marshalls and both the mesas and fender collections. What I found is that after the last time I played. I wasn't really ripped about the tones on Amplitube and tonight it was a love hate with my traynor (ycs90).
> 
> I figure it's just an off night
> 
> Do you folks go through these same "Everything is meh" moments?


Congrats on getting Amplitube going. I found Amplitube to be meh... Have you checked out the demo of S-Gear yet? Try it with your real pedals. It is a 15 day full version trial.


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes, but then again, I've never had anything better than small bedroom practice amps... not even the newer modeling ones either. Until I started dabbling with all the tones available through my PC, the best I ever had was a fender champion 110.

But with so much available now I can generally find something I'm in the mood to play when the mesa dual rec clones aren't cutting it for me


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotty said:


> I figure it's just an off night


In addition, you might have been tired, not as interested/enthusiastic and/or distracted by something that was on you mind.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Every now and then I get in a fight with the Blues Junior when it won't give me a tone that I can work with. Other nights it's perfect. 

Friend of mine has some kind of 50w SS Marshall combo that I have never gotten a usable sound out of, but my neighbor has a different older SS Marshall that rocks hard.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

There've been nights when I've take out the DRRI or YBA1 and not be totally into the tone. With amps like that, you kind of get what you get, tone-wise, and if it ain't happening on that night, it ain't happening. I can still play but it doesn't seem to have the vibe it should have (but, as they say: A bad on the gold course [jamming] is better than a good day at work [not jamming], if you know what I mean.....). 

I find this to be less of a problem with either of my Mesa's because they have such a wide range of tonal options, I can usually get somewhere that's inspiring and interesting. Especially the TA15 - that little sucker can take you from Voxy stuff to tweedy/Marshally/Mark type tonality with a flip of a switch or two. Where do you want to go? Totally under-rated amp, IMO.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I had this problem a lot when I was younger. Sometimes it would go on for weeks. They were really frustrating times. It took me a long time to get over it. Now, I just have nights where I don't feel like playing but things always sound good. My Fender GDEC helps that out.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Congrats on getting Amplitube going. I found Amplitube to be meh... Have you checked out the demo of S-Gear yet? Try it with your real pedals. It is a 15 day full version trial.


Thanks. I'll be honest, I ditched all attempts at using the laptop and the G3 as an interface. I got it working ok with the Th3, but I wasn't ready to buy as it was still a bit buggy. (I could get it to work, then not, then working...)

Finally I bought the Irig HD and stole my wife's iPad mini. Love it. I'm going to wipe the laptop and start all over and see if S-Gear will work. I might just keep it for my music library patched into my home stereo, and use the iPad for amp sims through studio monitors so I can jam along....have not decided yet. 



keithb7 said:


> The odd time ya, something seems off. Like my Strat is not qwacking right or something. I give it up for night. Next day everything is back to normal.


I'm thinking this will be the case. Will see tonight. Incidentally, the Strat has never sounded better through the Fender sims. 



greco said:


> In addition, you might have been tired, not as interested/enthusiastic and/or distracted by something that was on you mind.


Actually, I think you nailed it. It was a pretty trying 13 hour day. I spent the morning powering through a stack of work trying to hit the road for Cambridge, Oakville and Whitby. Heading home came with a myriad of issues; GPS "saving me time" with alternate routes to get me out of gridlock that turned into goat paths in the dark, trying to find a good place to eat, a Santa event traffic jam (on top of the several I encountered already) and bumbling idiots not knowing where they were going. Fortunately the last 40 mins of my drive was peaceful and clear sailing. One thing that kept coming back to my mind was the ex-coworker who dropped in on me before I hit the road. I hadn't seen him in a year and he had been recovering from a disease that nearly killed him. I didn't recognize him at first and had difficulty with the whole thing...couldn't get it out of my head.

Tonight will be a better night


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotty said:


> Tonight will be a better night


WOW!...I would certainly hope so! 

What a hell of a day you had yesterday!
I'd be in ICU by late afternoon if that happened to me.



Scotty said:


> Finally I bought the Irig HD and stole my wife's iPad mini. Love it.


Pleased to hear that you have something sorted out.

I stole my wife's Mac laptop and run it into my stereo in my basement "studio"
(you are allowed to laugh as you have been there) and then I can play backing tracks from YouTube via WiFi. I'm thinking of finding a used iPad for that purpose.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not a huge fan of amp tones that aren't a mic in front (or behind) a real amp, but even then I can be ear tired and disillusioned. That's time to rest the ears and wander off into acousticland, or simply go for a walk in the woods.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> What a hell of a day you had yesterday!
> I'd be in ICU by late afternoon if that happened to me.


I hope I did not come across as dramatic - just an outline of my day. Never thought about being drained, was probably playing on autopilot so to speak



greco said:


> Pleased to hear that you have something sorted out.
> 
> I stole my wife's Mac laptop and run it into my stereo in my basement "studio"
> (you are allowed to laugh as you have been there) and then I can play backing tracks from YouTube via WiFi. I'm thinking of finding a used iPad for that purpose.


No laughing, nothing wrong with your "studio". It's a cool space to me. iPads are pretty great rent they? I may have to buy her another lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotty said:


> I hope I did not come across as dramatic


Not at all. I just felt exhausted after reading it. 



Scotty said:


> No laughing, nothing wrong with your "studio". It's a cool space to me.


It is comfortable and fun ...especially if you like to go back to the 1970's



Scotty said:


> iPads are pretty great aren't they?


My wife has a MacBook Air.

However, I have used iPads that others owned and I'm sure an iPad would be perfect for what I want to do. Actually, anything that is Wifi capable would be fine.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Unless it is guitar and amplifier I don't want to hear it. The rest is just computer BS.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Distortion said:


> Unless it is guitar and amplifier I don't want to hear it. The rest is just computer BS.


except, it's really not. you can get some pretty good tones from software if you have good monitors.


i have noticed in the past that some days my amp delivers awesome tones, and then the next day sounds terrible, even though everything is the same, including the settings. i suspect (although i don't know ) that barometric pressure plays a role in this. logically if you are using the same gear in the same room with the same settings, the tone should be the same too. but it's not always.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i suspect (although i don't know ) that barometric pressure plays a role in this. logically if you are using the same gear in the same room with the same settings, the tone should be the same too. but it's not always.


I think the barometric pressure could affect your hearing. Also, humidity levels can affect your speaker cones.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Generally I set my amp and leave it. Today it's working out much better. I really do like this amp. It is very Marshall-esque without the need for pedals. (Though I do use an EP booster). I roll back the volume to clean it up if it's a little too gritty. 

I have a good set of headphones for the software, and I'm looking forward to getting a set of powered monitors. That might make a big difference right there.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, and thats why it's taken me years to decide which of my 2 amps to sell. When I think I've made a decision, the next time I play them, I'm right back to where I started from. They're both excellent amps and I'm lucky to have such a problem, and I haven't heard anything to justify ditching both of them.
Bogner xtc classic
CAA OD-100


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Scotty said:


> I'm looking forward to getting a set of powered monitors. That might make a big difference right there.


it will make a big difference, i think you'll be pleased. when i went to a decent set of powered monitors, the difference was dramatic


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I had a Blues Jr. a couple of years ago that I couldn't get a tone for my liking.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> i have noticed in the past that some days my amp delivers awesome tones, and then the next day sounds terrible, even though everything is the same


I presume it's my ears and brain that are varying my perception of the tone more than pressure and humidity.

Although I will say, since I switched to using the Normal channel on the DRRI instead of the Vibrato channel, things seem consistently better.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I also have periods where i can't dial any good tones out of my amps...The worst are when i am playing live. Sometimes it feels to be the amp settings, but it can also feels like i've chosen the wrong guitar for the setlist, but at the end, i really tend to say that this situation is created by my brain! I am also sure that barometric pressure, the humidity and maybe some others elements can change the tone, but the more i experience thoses days, the more i am seeing that my brain seems to do a crappy job with my ears depending on my humor/feelings!

That is hard to pass over, but i know my amps and my gear, so, for theses times, i am simply using settings that rocks normaly and do the best i can ignoring the tones i hear!
I rarely have such hard moments with the 11rack at home, as there is so much settings and different tones that i always find something usable at time...But still i prefer my tube amps!!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

corailz said:


> i really tend to say that this situation is created by my brain! I am also sure that barometric pressure, the humidity and maybe some others elements can change the tone, but the more i experience those days, the more i am seeing that my brain seems to do a crappy job with my ears depending on my humor/feelings!


i feel like that's a distinct possibility. it's why i said i don't actually know when i mentioned barometric pressure. it could be all in my head, and you just might be spot-on.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I just ran into that with my Marshall Mini Jubilee yesterday. For whatever reason, the tone I had been enjoying (I hadn't touched the dials in a few weeks) suddenly sounded off to me, so I spent some time fiddling with knobs and ended up with a sound I liked again.

It's possible that, because I'd been using a totally different model/cab IR on my AmpliFire through my FRFR cab, that it messed with how I was hearing the amp. Either way, it was fun to experiment.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Ooops!! Did not read through the post. Senior moment.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Most amps at jam spaces make me unhappy so I carry my own. Also remember having to use one of the grey Traynor solid state heads once and it was beyond terrible.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

In high school, after an uncle gave me a nice 70s El Degas Strat, my parents bought me an amp. A 10w Ross. I was not happy with that tone. At all. lol

Since I'm older and have a bit more disposable income... I have a couple of Twins. A late 80s The Twin, and a 1962 Silvertone Twin Reverberation. I am much happier with my tone.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

corailz said:


> I also have periods where i can't dial any good tones out of my amps...The worst are when i am playing live


That’s probably the room then that you aren’t used to. I find that even moving my amp around the same room can make a big difference, whether it’s near a wall, on the floor, or tilted back. Especially with an open-back combo and reflections/vibrations from the walls & floor. 



jayoldschool said:


> Since I'm older and have a bit more disposable income... I am much happier with my tone


Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

This.
Today.
Playing LP into my Fuchs ODS & 212 (celestian gold alnico 12 & V30), just... off. Honky and if I dug deep into the note almost distorted, Trebley attack.
Was wondering if, "is it the guitar? Tubes? Placement? Volumes? .............me?!?!?"
So gave up for the afternoon, see what's what in the morning.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For me its the Blues Jr. I have had a chance to try it and buy it a few times over the years but I never could bond with it.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Chito said:


> For me its the Blues Jr. I have had a chance to try it and buy it a few times over the years but I never could bond with it.


I had a tweed BJ w/Jenson. My dog kept pissing on it so the one corner was starting swell so i traded it in at L&M. But i loved the raspy overdriven sound i got out of it. Great amps i think.

I had a DSL40 that i thought totally sucked balls. Thin and flat.

Couldnt find a sweet spot with the Mesa Recto-Verb 25 either and sold it for what i paid.

The Marshall 2525c i plan on holding onto.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

bzrkrage said:


> This.
> Today.
> Playing LP into my Fuchs ODS & 212 (celestian gold alnico 12 & V30), just... off. Honky and if I dug deep into the note almost distorted, Trebley attack.
> Was wondering if, "is it the guitar? Tubes? Placement? Volumes? .............me?!?!?"
> So gave up for the afternoon, see what's what in the morning.


You should probably just sell it!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought this used amp at L&M and it is just amazingballs. Tweed BJ w/Jensen. One corner is swollen up but it is THE BEST sounding amp I've ever heard. Chimey! 3D! Haunting mids. Cyrstal lattici out the ying-yang! EVERY DAY! A real keeper. Some magic going on with that puffed-out corner, I guess.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I remember George Lynch talking about tube gremlins. One day amp sounds good and the next not.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

I went through a period where I couldn't get a good tone out of my current setup (after a period where it sounded pretty much how I wanted) but I ended up figuring that out. I sometimes change things around but usually I don't need to do a thing, it always sounds like what I've been after my whole life. All it took was figuring out the right boost in front of the right analog solid-state distortion into the right cab sim.

I always play with a stereo setup and basically any combination of the main four preamps I like using sounds good. I can mix in other gear I own but I find I prefer my analog amp-in-box type pedals and solid state heads over my POD or my 'normal' distortion pedals.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

fretzel said:


> I remember George Lynch talking about tube gremlins. One day amp sounds good and the next not.


FETs will solve that problem.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I totally agree. I envy people who have fixed settings on their amps, and say "I haven't touched my settings in years!" I wish I was like that, but I'm constantly tweaking and assessing the tone. With my YBA1-Mod1 I've discovered that it's a bit of a struggle not only depending on volume (which affects gain stages and perception) but also whether I'm using ear plugs or not (duh!). With that amp, I also find that after about 15-20 minutes when the tubes have warmed up properly the sound is different than when I started playing. So that whole time after I turned on the amp and looked for my tone - it's largely useless. But I do it every time.
🤦‍♂️


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> I bought this used amp at L&M and it is just amazingballs. Tweed BJ w/Jensen. One corner is swollen up but it is THE BEST sounding amp I've ever heard. Chimey! 3D! Haunting mids. Cyrstal lattici out the ying-yang! EVERY DAY! A real keeper. Some magic going on with that puffed-out corner, I guess.


Are you mocking my comment?


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I totally agree. I envy people who have fixed settings on their amps, and say "I haven't touched my settings in years!" I wish I was like that, but I'm constantly tweaking and assessing the tone. With my YBA1-Mod1 I've discovered that it's a bit of a struggle not only depending on volume (which affects gain stages and perception) but also whether I'm using ear plugs or not (duh!). With that amp, I also find that after about 15-20 minutes when the tubes have warmed up properly the sound is different than when I started playing. So that whole time after I turned on the amp and looked for my tone - it's largely useless. But I do it every time.
> 🤦‍♂️


If you play through a setup like I do it's sorta like cheating, I don't need to consider room dynamics when I'm playing through headphones, I don't need to worry about the inconsistencies of tubes (except with the SLO clone, but then it's only preamp tubes) and don't have to worry about if changing the volume impacts tone because I can turn it up at some other point in the signal chain without touching the settings on my gear. It's also just a dry, high-gain tone so it's nothing too complicated.

I wonder how much time you spend tweaking stuff is from those factors (inconsistencies in the environment you hear your tone in) vs. that a traditional amp is a bit harder to tweak. I'd imagine we both started in a similar spot (oh, this amp sounds good) and worked from there but I can flip through dozens of speaker and cab combos to find one that works well, same with mics and in theory same with power amps (I leave that feature off but it'll emulate 6L6s vs. EL34s as well as the smaller types). As much as it felt like it took forever to get things tweaked it was also very easy to focus on the process piece by piece.

Of course, my goalposts have been stationary for years, if yours move around that's gonna make it harder to set it and forget it.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The more variables that you eliminate the easier it becomes to setup...a method that works for many things.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I couldn't dial in a decent sound (for me) on a Mesa that I used to own.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> This.
> Today.
> Playing LP into my Fuchs ODS & 212 (celestian gold alnico 12 & V30), just... off. Honky and if I dug deep into the note almost distorted, Trebley attack.
> Was wondering if, "is it the guitar? Tubes? Placement? Volumes? .............me?!?!?"
> So gave up for the afternoon, see what's what in the morning.


That's been my experience with D-style amps. I've all but given up on them. I get more aggravation than enjoyment out of them.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Grab n Go said:


> That's been my experience with D-style amps. I've all but given up on them. I get more aggravation than enjoyment out of them.


And then? Today? Absolutely glorious magic tone from both guitar, amp & speakers.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ve found I rarely run into an amp I don’t like or can’t find a good tone with just always amps I like better.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I had a pignose that I hated. Heard so many raves about them I was sorely disappointed. Then again, tone is in the fingers, that probably has a lot to do with it...lol.

I really like my little G-DEC. Very usable. I don't think the software is supported any more, but it doesn't really matter.

I loved my Peavey Classic 30 through a 15" extension cab, but by the time you got it sounding good you couldn't be in the same room. Way too loud.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 57 Champ and a 57 Custom Deluxe. Both are reissues and they always sound great to me.

Also have a Pro Jr tweed that I’m a bit agnostic about but it sounds good with my Firebird and fills its britches at a jam so ok rig to have, good power and easy to carry.

Usually I can get some kind of tone that I’m ok with but the Super Champ XII never liked it and need to move that one on although it does sound ok with an acoustic guitar and K&K pickup.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I don't think the software is supported any more, but it doesn't really matter.


If the code is open-source...somebody out there is probably having fun with it.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

You can add me to the Blues Junior Disappointment club. What a money pit that turned out to be. BillM mods and speaker swaps didn't fix it so I eventually gave it away to a younger fellow with a low income who was playing a cheap S/S box that sounded even worse.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Fender blues Junior. Even after all the Bill M mods and the cannabis rex speaker I just couldn't get the sound i wanted. Funny thing is the guy I sold it to tested it out and it sounded fricken amazing. So I chalked it up to my lousy playing.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> Fender blues Junior. Even after all the Bill M mods and the cannabis rex speaker I just couldn't get the sound i wanted. Funny thing is the guy I sold it to tested it out and it sounded fricken amazing. So I chalked it up to my lousy playing.


Sounded good to him? Or to you with him playing?
Some people just don't bond with some guitars and also some amps.
I love the Les Paul. I think it's the sexiest looking guitar ever made and I love how it sounds when other people are playing one but I cannot bond with them myself. I've tried. At different times in my life I have had four of them and they've all been sold off.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm usually happiest with my tones from gear with simple controls. I dial it in and stick with it. 

When I have gear with too many options I wind up playing around with settings trying to always make it just a little bit better. I've been interested in the newest generation of modellers but know that If I pick one up I'll just be screwing around with settings and forever unsatisfied with my tone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tuck it away and just use the one tone then? Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I get those moments too where everything I play sounds like garbage. That’s when I will start practicing improvising. Not looking for any particular tone per say. I need to play and this gets me over the hump.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

MetalTele79 said:


> I'm usually happiest with my tones from gear with simple controls. I dial it in and stick with it.
> 
> When I have gear with too many options I wind up playing around with settings trying to always make it just a little bit better. I've been interested in the newest generation of modellers but know that If I pick one up I'll just be screwing around with settings and forever unsatisfied with my tone.


I spent a ton of time fiddling with my Helix, which is one reason I ended up parting ways with it. I got a Tone Master Deluxe Reverb, which sounds great at home volume levels. I play with the amp volume at 7-9 and the rear attenuator at the lowest setting to get a more pushed tone, while I can set the volume around 4-5 and click the attenuator up one or two for a cleaner tone. Now I don’t end up fiddling with the whole signal chain like I did with Helix. It’s not that I needed to do it, but it was there and I couldn’t help myself.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I had one Peavy head , want to call it a VTM that was like one of the first hopped up tube amps in the mid 80's that I could not bond with. It had these little white slide switches. Loud as fluck, just hated the distortion and no clean sound that I liked.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a Dr Z Mini that I wasn't crazy about through the 10" speaker in the combo.
I did like it run through the 2x12 Zbest cab, but that wasn't exactly practical.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Scotty said:


> I have been dabbling with amplitube recently. The marshalls and both the mesas and fender collections. What I found is that after the last time I played. I wasn't really ripped about the tones on Amplitube and tonight it was a love hate with my traynor (ycs90).
> 
> I figure it's just an off night
> 
> Do you folks go through these same "Everything is meh" moments?


If I do I pick up an acoustic.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

MESA tremoverb Head worst amp I have ever owned ,


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

MarkM said:


> I had one Peavy head , want to call it a VTM that was like one of the first hopped up tube amps in the mid 80's that I could not bond with. It had these little white slide switches. Loud as fluck, just hated the distortion and no clean sound that I liked.



That sounds like a VTM, there was a 60 and a 120 model. Soundgarden used them for awhile, but mostly I'm familiar with them from His Hero Is Gone. They sound pretty killer in that context.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I had a 1980 Fender 75 1x15 combo for a while. Got it cheap. A retube improved the sound and when you got it dialed in just right it could sound about as good as a Hot Rod Deville. But man that amp was finicky and you could make it sound reaaaaally bad if you weren't careful. There's a reason they're not popular and still haven't gone much above the $400-500 range despite being "vintage" and hand wired.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@LouisFNCyphre it was a VTM 60, I was and still am a Soundgarden fan. Did not know they used it, it was the amp I had the least amount of time. Traded it for a Triump60 head. Probably my favorite amp I ever owned to play in a band with.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

MarkM said:


> @LouisFNCyphre it was a VTM 60, I was and still am a Soundgarden fan. Did not know they used it, it was the amp I had the least amount of time. Traded it for a Triump60 head. Probably my favorite amp I ever owned to play in a band with.


Awesome, sometimes you just mesh better with some gear than others.

They used them on Badmotorfinger, later albums were mostly Mesas afaik.


----------



## Scott McCrea (Dec 27, 2020)

I’m struggling bonding with my fender blues deluxe.
I swapped the speaker today with a cannabis Rex and it seemed to help a bit but still meh 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MTs393 (Dec 12, 2020)

I didnt like all the Twin Reverb RI I tried, and I love BF Fenders..


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I had a Diezel Einstein once. The plexi channel was amazing. The rest of it, blech. I had a pre-04 Bogner XTC that was a nice amp but I just didn't bond with it all that much. Some older Marshall TSL that I had which was a real POS....that one sucked. Didn't like the Fender Supersonic 22 that someone lent me. 

There are a few amps over the years that I wish that I had kept.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I used to own a Lab Series L5 for gigs. It was fine loud but anything less than ear-splitting was not nice, not a smooth amp at low levels.


----------

